# new fencing product-one step teepost clips



## greybeard (Oct 19, 2016)

I have installed thousands and thousands of tee post clips over the years, and it is one of my least favorite things to do-----in fact, I hate it. 
I saw these being used in N. Texas this week. I do NOT sell these, have no financial interest in them in any way but as I saw stated elsewhere--they look like "a better mousetrap".  Just letting ya know they exist. 
They ain't cheap. About $0.06 each where I bought a bag of 100 but sure look to be a time saver. 
The tool to install them was around $15.
I bought a bag to try at Atwoods in Paris Tx but they sell them at all Atwoods.
I have not tried them yet, but will later today.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 19, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------



## Jill Anway (Oct 19, 2016)

I NEED THESE!!!!!!


----------



## greybeard (Oct 19, 2016)

Can be ordered thru Amazon it appears.
Reviews are 'mediocre' IMO.

https://www.amazon.com/Fence-Solutions-202-Designed-T-Post/dp/B00CYNEHJQ#customerReviews


----------



## Bruce (Oct 19, 2016)

Only 10 reviews and of those 9 were 4 or 5 stars so it doesn't seem so bad. Seems like a great idea. Will be interesting to see how you find them.


I found them much cheaper via a Google search at TrueValue, Sears, Midland Supply and Walmart.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 19, 2016)

Those do look a lot easier to use. Look forward to your review of them.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 19, 2016)

Those look amazing   I have stopped using clips, have bags of them that come free with the t-posts. I use wire; yes it will eventually rust, but not in my life time. 

I love how they think that by showing a woman using the tool they can convince us how easy it must be. They underestimate some women.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 19, 2016)

My wife helped me (once) putting ties on hi tensile barbed wire--once.  She wrapped them so tight she broke the barbed wire about 1/3 way down a 1000' run. I heard and felt it give all the way on the other end where I was working.
The chief complaint I read about the new ties is that the posts have to be installed with the flats almost perfectly parallel  to the wire, otherwise the tool is difficult to use. We shall see--as soon as I fabricate my own tool.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 19, 2016)

I am the official fence stretcher and installer, we use all 2x4 no climb. I have hired a few young men to install it and they do "ok", but nothing compared to what I would do.  We have mountains and valleys and trees and shrubs so it is a challenge but I hate a sloppy fence. I have a come-along, a tow strap, 2 ratcheting straps, and two 2x4s that I sandwich my fence in between, (the commercial stretching tools are too heavy). I have learned how to stretch the top semi- independent from the bottom to account for slopes and I stretch them TIGHT.  A tight fence looks better, keeps critters out better, and makes it easier to install hot wire.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 19, 2016)

Hoping I don't have to put any fences up in the near future, but those are pretty cool and I'd love to give them a try!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 20, 2016)

I actually used this just last weekend when I put the new goat fencing up! It was great!


----------



## micah wotring (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh, good idea! I'll have to use those when I do more chicken fence.


----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 20, 2016)

This looks awesome, looks easier to use in tight spacing which would help my poor back.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2016)

I wonder how it would work with 2x4 horse wire? I use side cutter pliers and a short screw driver to wrap the clips to the T-post. I sure like the looks of this gizmo!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 21, 2016)

It is interesting that this wasn't created before the current "common" one. The latter seems much more involved with the different twists in the clip and the need to bend both ends separately.


----------



## mystang89 (Nov 4, 2016)

@greybeard Keep us posted on what you think about them.  I have a LOT of fence to repair and more fence to put up so these will be a life saver if they work the way they say.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 3, 2017)

Well, sorry I didn't get back to this... I am not overly impressed with this tool or the clips.  Altho in principle, it looks promising and 'should have worked great, in practice, it does not, not for as tight as I like to install my clips anyway and it mostly has to do with the design and quality control of both the tool and the clips. The clips I got were not all uniform in width between the 2 sides, and that was problematic.
1. The forks of the tool are too flimsy--they simply bend and tend to spread out as you install the clips. They may have made it this way to allow you to squeeze the forks together some to fit any misformed clip.
2. The clips themselves don't have tight enough angles to make the tool work without the little loops on the end from straightening out before you get them tight enough against the t post and wire. In most instances, They straightened out so much, I could slide the wire over the 'bumps' on the t post down or up to the next 'bump'.  I could fix the problem by sharpening the angle of the loops on each individual clip with a pair of pliers, but that means having to adjust each clip before you put it on and that means the whole premise of doing the job faster and easier is now moot. It might be ok on any kind of fixed knot field fence, but on HT single strand and barbed wire, I just don't like it. "Should' have worked..but didn't.

In the following drawing, the black line shows approx how the clips really are and the blue line shows how they should be for the clips to be installed tightly without having to close up the loops or the main 'vee'.
It's not a completely useless tool, but it does not work as advertised IMO.
(I can always sharpen the tool tips and use it to move brisket around on my BBQ grill)


----------



## Bruce (Oct 3, 2017)

Not a total waste then!

Thanks for the update. Pretty sad if they made the forks flimsy to account for poor quality control on the clips! It would be interesting to know if they only tested it on knotted fence but not HT wire or welded wire fence.


----------



## mystang89 (Oct 3, 2017)

I tried something similar to that when installing mine and I didn't like it for mostly the reasons you said.

Most of the times the clips are different sizes and sometimes shapes which this tool doesn't work well with.

The tool I use that's has worked best for me is seen here http://www.5acresandadream.com/2010/10/progress-on-fence.html?m=1

Just go down to their fencing tool. I had to cut about 1" off so it would wrap through the hole in the fence without hitting it.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 3, 2017)

I have a little tool similar to that, with a pivot end. It works...just ok..

I do have another 'something new' in fencing to review and even pimp here, but not until the weather clears, my cardio genius/angel clears me and I have some photos.


----------



## jsteph3919 (Dec 21, 2017)

greybeard said:


> I have installed thousands and thousands of tee post clips over the years, and it is one of my least favorite things to do-----in fact, I hate it.
> I saw these being used in N. Texas this week. I do NOT sell these, have no financial interest in them in any way but as I saw stated elsewhere--they look like "a better mousetrap".  Just letting ya know they exist.
> They ain't cheap. About $0.06 each where I bought a bag of 100 but sure look to be a time saver.
> The tool to install them was around $15.
> ...





greybeard said:


> I have installed thousands and thousands of tee post clips over the years, and it is one of my least favorite things to do-----in fact, I hate it.
> I saw these being used in N. Texas this week. I do NOT sell these, have no financial interest in them in any way but as I saw stated elsewhere--they look like "a better mousetrap".  Just letting ya know they exist.
> They ain't cheap. About $0.06 each where I bought a bag of 100 but sure look to be a time saver.
> The tool to install them was around $15.
> ...


Looks like a great idea, just put in my order. Thanks


----------



## greybeard (Jul 12, 2018)

Since I didn't know where else to put this and didn't want to start a new fencing thread.............

I do NOT have a pair of this brand posthole digger, and have never used this brand, but I do have a similar pair from a different manufacturer that works the same way. Several different comopanies and several retail places now sell one brand or another of this type.  They are double jointed, meaning the handles work exactly opposite of most PHDs. Instead of jabbing the clamshell in the hole with the handles close together as you do with traditional diggers, you drop that digging end in the hole with the handles held apart.
This, allows you to dig a hole deeper, and straight down with all the same diameter--no widening the hole at the top to get dirt out of the bottom of a deep hole.
http://theholedeal.com/productdescription.html

Pretty sure mine won't go this deep, but they say theirs will.






I can tell you that mine weigh about 20lbs so they can be a chore to pull out of the hole with a clamshell full of dirt but that weight is to your advantage when going in the hole with them.





(it can get a little confusing if you are like me and have been using the traditional kind for over 45 years and even more so, if you start the hole with traditional diggers then switch to these once you get down about 3 feet)

I sure could have used one of these when I was digging this one:


----------



## Bruce (Jul 12, 2018)

I like those @greybeard. I usually end up with a much wider hole than I want with the traditional ones. I doubt I could get 5' down with these either. I'd surely hit big rocks or ledge well before then


----------

